# Fun stuff for the Bassheads



## phxgold (May 29, 2009)

YouTube - Myth Busters Subwoofer Build


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

161.3 decibels @ 16 Hertz


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I remember seeing that episode and wondering who designed a subwoofer with no spider to keep the suspension aligned. I said "that thing is going to self-destruct".


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

repost. old news


----------



## titan 3 (Oct 13, 2009)

Great episode!


----------

